# Iconic anime music (that isn't an opening or ending song)



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

There's plenty of threads about anime openings and endings, but what about background music that is so distinctive you only have to hear a few seconds of it and you just know instantly where it's from. (well it doen't have to be necessarily iconic, you can also just post personal favorites.).


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

The whole OST would probably fit in this thread. The style is quite unique, and the scene is hard to forget.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

Pretty much everything from FLCL, NGE, and Cowboy Bebop


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

I just love macross , my favorite anime .


----------



## Demoiselle Dys (Oct 29, 2014)

This is an ending, but I can't help but posing it, since it brings so many mixed feelings after every episode. True masterpiece from one of my favorite singers.


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

Shikamaru's theme song from the anime Naruto is so iconic and awesome. When he hear this music you know that Shikamaru's has just figured out a clever way to defeat his opponent. This song brings back memories of watching Shikamaru do his thing in Naruto. Those moments were so amazing.






Izaya's theme song from the anime Durarara is also iconic. Izaya Orihara is in my opinion the coolest character in Durarara because he just does whatever he wants and loves to toy with people. This music usually plays when Izaya is up to no good. I couldn't find his theme song on youtube because it was blocked so I'll post his theme song looped many times.


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

The ultimate running with your hands behind your back music





One of the best sad themes I can think of even it is from Pokemon anime





Most of the music from Inuyasha is amazing


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Those are good choices, guys.










(FMAB's soundtrack is so beautiful and memorable... ).


----------



## kokora (Apr 13, 2020)

these might not be iconic but i love them 










 the part at 1:29 kills me





 it's just the song from the trailer for now, but it sounds pretty


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hexigoon said:


> (FMAB's soundtrack is so beautiful and memorable... ).


Absolutely!


----------



## Demoiselle Dys (Oct 29, 2014)

♥


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh duh, of course, L's theme should be here. (actually Death Note is another one where the whole soundtrack is pretty fantastic)


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)




----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

hands down Isabella’s Lullaby


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

Not sure if this counts as also intro music but...


----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery (Nov 27, 2020)

I appreciate the mandolin version of Isabella's Lullaby as much as the original one.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow hello childhood


----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

One of my favourite tracks!


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------

